# Please Help! What is wrong with My Nigerian Dwarfs Bottom?



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

I just got a Nigerian Dwarf Doe 1 week ago. She is 1 year old. Breeder said she had her in the breeding pen a little over a week ago. When I called to tell her about her bottom she said I might want to watch her, she may have been running with bucks the last few months, because the breeder got her from someone else! The day I brought her home, the discharge went from clear to white and yellow, everyday it has been a little different. Now it is caked up on her butt all crusty. She does not look pregnant, however her utter feels like the size of a lemon if I cup it? I am very new to all of this and I am embarrassed to post this picture, what a great way to make new friends. Lol! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

I am having a hard time posting the pic! It is the only one I have uploaded so you should be able to see it from my profile, thanks!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

You need to have 10 posts before you are allowed to upload pics, so go say HI to a few folks and then come upload.............


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, no wonder! I can post pics on backyard chickens! I forgot about the rules, I will be back in a sec with some pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have a goat vet in your area? I would be more worried about uterine infection. That just doesn't look like it would be discharge from heat or birthing.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Do you have a goat vet in your area? I would be more worried about uterine infection. That just doesn't look like it would be discharge from heat or birthing.


could she get a uterine infection if she has never had a baby?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with Karen that doesn't look quite right. Looks almost like the pics of sores they show when they have sore mouth.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I agree with Karen that doesn't look quite right. Looks almost like the pics of sores they show when they have sore mouth.


I just cleaned her up, everything came off nicely with a little water. The top of the tail was just very crusty, this is gross but there was no odor. I have an appointment with an goat vet tomorrow.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

lol, you SERIOUSLY dont need to be embarrassed about posting that pic. Hang around here long enough and you will see.

I distinctly remember a thread on who had the best udders (we had some fun with that one) and another whole thread devoted to "hoo-hoos"

And somehow, despite it all, we still manage to have a family friendly board!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2012)

If she has been in with males multiple times, then yes. Breeding is a dirty business.


----------

